# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Top 5 tựa game đáng bỏ tiền mua trên Steam hiện nay

## jpsakura98

*1. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive*
Là tựa game online bắn súng sở hữu lượng người chơi đông đảo, *Counter-Strike: Global Offensive* (CS:GO) luôn mà một trong những sự lựa chọn hàng đầu khi bạn đăng nhập vào Steam.


Trên thực tế, so với những tựa game bắn súng miễn phí khác thường yêu cầu người chơi phải nạp tiền để mua những khẩu súng "mạnh", trong CS:GO, các loại vũ khí đều được đảm bảo tính cân bằng để không quá "bá đạo" trong trận đấu, và tất cả những gì game thủ phải bỏ ra là chỉ khoảng 15 USD tiền bản quyền vào thời điểm ban đầu mà thôi.


Bên cạnh đó, việc đảm bảo tựa game ít có hack, cheat cũng khiến người chơi được yên lòng phần nào.
*2. Final Fantasy XIII*
Vào ngày hô, nay 10/10, Final Fantasy XIII đã chính thức được phát hành trên Steam với giá 15 USD, qua đó đánh dấu một bước tiến quan trọng khi các NPH game Nhật dần để ý hơn đến nền tảng PC, thay vì chỉ tập trung phát triển trên Console như trước trước kia.


Đối với những fan hâm mộ chưa có cơ hội trải nghiệm tựa game hấp dẫn này trên PS3 hay Xbox 360, đây có thể coi là một cơ hội đáng mừng, khi họ sẽ dễ dàng trong việc tiếp cận tựa game này hơn nhiều.


Final Fantasy XIII xoay quanh cuộc hành trình của nữ nhân vật chính Lightning Farron cùng nhóm bạn. Nếu như trong phần đầu tiên, mục tiêu của Lightning chỉ là để giải cứu người em gái Serah khỏi số phận pha lê hóa thì sang đến 2 phần tiếp theo, các nhân vật của chúng ta sẽ phải chiến đấu để giải cứu cả thế giới thoát khỏi cảnh diệt vong.
*3. Assassin's Creed III*
Sẽ không có gì đáng nói nếu như hiện nay, Assassin's Creed III đang được giảm giá tới 75% trên Steam, với giá bán chị vọn vẹn 5 USD. Điều đáng chú ý hơn rằng Assassin's Creed III là một tựa game nhập vai hành động rất đáng để thử, thậm chí còn được đánh giá rất cao trong cả series game này.


Với bối cảnh cuộc cách mạng Hoa Kỳ và anh hùng mới Connor, _Assassin's Creed III_ chính là phiên bản cực chất lượng và đáng chơi trong cả Series nổi tiếng này. Cho đến nay, mỗi anh hùng trong _Assassin's Creed_ đều mang trong mình một phong cách riêng.


Nếu như Altair hành động vì sự cống hiến hết mình cho hiệp hội Sát trong cuộc thập tự chinh, thì động cơ chính của Ezio khi trở thành một Assassin là trả thù cho cha và hai người anh em ruột. Connor - mang trong mình 2 dòng máu thổ dân da đỏ và Châu Âu lại đem đến một câu chuyện hoàn toàn khác.
*4. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition*
Nếu người tiền nhiệm The Elder Scroll IV: Oblivion đã đặt nền móng cho RPG thế giới mở vào giai đoạn đầu kỉ nguyên của Xbox 360 thì Skyrim là tựa game củng cố sự thống trị của Bethesda trong thể loại game này. Với rất nhiều lựa chọn xây dựng nhân vật, hệ thống nhiệm vụ bất tận kết hợp cùng một thế giới rộng lớn phủ đầy tuyết trắng đan xen những khung cảnh thơ mộng, hàng trăm giờ chơi sẽ bay đi trước khi bạn kịp nhận ra.


Mặc dù hệ thống hang động mắc phải khuyết điểm lặp lại, nhưng nhìn chung Skyrim vẫn sở hữu một cái gì đó rất cuốn hút và thôi thúc người chơi tiếp tục tiến về phía trước, có thể là mong muốn đạt max tất cả các chỉ số, hoàn thành bộ giáp Daedric hay trả thù những tên khổng lồ từng đánh bạn văng lên 9 tầng mây thuở nào... Cũng giống như GTA IV, kho tàng mod cùng bản cập nhật mới nhất cho phép gamer trau dồi sức mạnh cho nhân vật không giới hạn khiến cho Skyrim trở thành một tựa game không thể bỏ qua đối với fan RPG.
*5. Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*
Borderlands : The Pre Sequel - phiên bản mới nhất trong series đưa người chơi đến với Mặt Trăng của hành tinh Pandora, nơi họ vào vai nhân vật phản diện chính trong phần 2, Handsome Jack mới đây đã công bố ngày phát hành chính thức vào 14/10 năm nay dành cho các hệ máy PS3, Xbox 360, PC.


Bên cạnh hệ thống vũ khí vốn đã rất đa dạng ở phiên bản cũ, Borderlands: The Pre Sequel còn bổ sung thêm 2 thuộc tính mới là Cryo - gây đóng băng kẻ địch, khiến chúng không thể di chuyển và còn dễ dàng bị "đập tan" bởi các đòn cận chiến sau đó và Laser - cái tên đã nói lên ngay công dụng của nó.
Mặc dù không hề giảm giá và người chơi có thể phải chịu một cái giá khá chát - 60 USD nhưng chắc chắn, người chơi sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng với lối chơi FPS đi kèm yếu tố nhập vai hấp dẫn. Bên cạnh đó, điểm nhấn của Borderlands: The Pre Sequel còn đến từ chế độ chơi Co-op, cho phép các game thủ cùng tổ đội với nhau khám phá thế giới.
*>> Những game PC đáng chú ý được phát hành trong tháng 10 (P2)*

----------

